# كم اتمنى



## HappyButterfly (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*كم اتمنى ان اكون معك فاكون ناجحا* *ولا يهمنى الناس بل انت فقط*​ *ان اعيش ايام حياتى على الارض معك انت فقط*​ *ولكن شهوات العالم جذبتنى وبعدت عنك كثيرا*​ *عندما اجلس بمفردى اتامل واتمنى ان اكون*​ ​ *- داود الذى ندم على خطيته ورجع اليك وكتب المزامير واعترف فيها بخطأه**
**ومدى حبه لك*​ ​ *- ايوب الذى صبر وسط الشدائد ولم يخطىء بحقك ابدا وقد عوضته اضعاف اضعاف*​ *- بولس الرسول الذى حمل الالام والمرض والشوكة بضهره ولم يتذمر ولكن تعب كثيرا بالخدمة*​ *راعوث التى لم تتخلى عن حماتها وبقيت معها*​ *وكفأتها بان اتيت من نسلها*​ *- دانيال الذى كان كان وسط جب الاسود ولم يخاف لانه يثق بك الى المنتهى*​ *ورفع قلبه اليك للصلاة*​ *- يوسف الذى لم يخاف من زوجة سيده ولكن قال كيف افعل هذا الشر العظيم واخطأ الى اللة*​ *
**- يونان الذى ادبته بحنان ونفذ وصيتك*​ *وبقى معك وابنك**
**- الابن الضال الذى قال اقوم الان واذهب الى ابى** 
**اعطنى يارب قوة الارادة وان اتوب بالحال*​ *
**- سليمان الذى طلب الحكمة ولم يطلب مال او مجد ولكن طلب الحكمة ليحكم شعبه** 

**- السامرية التى امنت بكلامك وبشرت كل اهل قريتها واعترفت امامك بخطيتها*​ *
**اجعلنى ابنتك حقا واشرب من الماء الذى يشرب منه لا بعطش ابدا*​ ​ *- المراة الخاطية التى غسلت رجلك بدموعها وبالطيب وجففته بشعرها*​ ​ *- يوحنا الحبيب الذى ضل معك وسط الامك وطريق الصليب ولم يخاف او ينكرك*​ *
**ربى اجعلنى اغسل خطيتى وادنو عند قدميك اقبلها واغسلها بدموع توبتى*​ *- وكذلك بطرس الذى عرف خطيته واعترف بها ولم يياس وينتحر مثل يهوذا*​ *
اجعلنى مثلهم اعترف بك امام الناس دون ان اخاف

يارب لا تجعل الياس يتمكن منى يوما 

ربى اعطنى قوة وسط التجارب 
اعطنى ثقة وسط الحروب
اعطنى صبر وسط الازمات 
اجعلنى ابنتك وسامحنى على كل ما فات*​ *دعنى ابدأ صفحة جديد معك منذ الان *​ *وتكون انت اول سطر بها*​ *واخر سطر بها ايضا*​ *ومضمون ما بينهم *​ *اجعل كل شىء بحياتى يتمحور حولك انت فقط*​ ​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا ديدي

ربنا معاكي يا قمره


----------



## marcelino (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربى اجعلنى اغسل خطيتى وادنو عند قدميك اقبلها واغسلها بدموع توبتى*​ *- وكذلك بطرس الذى عرف خطيته واعترف بها ولم يياس وينتحر مثل يهوذا

تسلم ايدك صلاة وتأمل رائع
*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (19 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع جداا الموضوع ..

لانه اخذ النقطة اللى عاوز يوصلها ومشى بها على وتر  شخصيات الكتاب المقدس  ... فعلا نحن نحتاج هذا الدعوة وسط ما نمر به خلال هذه الايام الصعبه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربى اعطنى قوة وسط التجارب 
اعطنى ثقة وسط الحروب
اعطنى صبر وسط الازمات 
اجعلنى ابنتك وسامحنى على كل ما فات*
*دعنى ابدأ صفحة جديد معك منذ الان *
*وتكون انت اول سطر بها*
*واخر سطر بها ايضا*
*ومضمون ما بينهم *
*اجعل كل شىء بحياتى يتمحور حولك انت فقط*

*،،*

*استجب لنا يا رب*

*شكرا يا قمر ع الموضوع الرائع*

*لك كل التحية...*​


----------



## grges monir (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*أمامك أفيض نفسي، أمامك أعلن عن كآبتي ونواحي، يا إلهي ومخلصي
 أمامك أسكب قلبي، وعليك أتوكّل، يا صخرتى
 أمامك أبسط يديّ، فأعرف أنك تصغي وتسمع
 أحسّ بالتعب والعياء، ولكنك أنت تهدي سبيلي، وتصونني حين أسير
 لذلك أحمدك لأجل رحمتك، وأعظمك وأسبّحك
 فما أكرمك يا الله.*
***************************


----------



## christianbible5 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ربى اعطنى قوة وسط التجارب
> اعطنى ثقة وسط الحروب
> اعطنى صبر وسط الازمات
> اجعلنى ابنتك وسامحنى على كل ما فات*
> ...


​*آمين الرب يبارك حياتك اختي...*
*الصلاة رائعة...*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا ديدي
> 
> ربنا معاكي يا قمره



*ميرسى يا روزى  لمرورك 
سلام يسوع معاكى 
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ربى اجعلنى اغسل خطيتى وادنو عند قدميك اقبلها واغسلها بدموع توبتى*​ *- وكذلك بطرس الذى عرف خطيته واعترف بها ولم يياس وينتحر مثل يهوذا
> 
> تسلم ايدك صلاة وتأمل رائع
> *​



*ميرسى لمرورك يا ميلو 
ربنا يسمع منا كلنا 
وتكون اذنيه مصغية لنا
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 سبتمبر 2010)

m a k a r i o u s قال:


> رائع جداا الموضوع ..
> 
> لانه اخذ النقطة اللى عاوز يوصلها ومشى بها على وتر  شخصيات الكتاب المقدس  ... فعلا نحن نحتاج هذا الدعوة وسط ما نمر به خلال هذه الايام الصعبه



*ميرسى لمرورك مقاريوس 
ربنا يصغلا لهذة الدعوة 
امين
سلام يسوع معك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ربى اعطنى قوة وسط التجارب
> اعطنى ثقة وسط الحروب
> اعطنى صبر وسط الازمات
> اجعلنى ابنتك وسامحنى على كل ما فات*
> ...



*امين يارب 
ميرسى لمرورك كاترين 
سلام يسوع معك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *أمامك أفيض نفسي، أمامك أعلن عن كآبتي ونواحي، يا إلهي ومخلصي
> أمامك أسكب قلبي، وعليك أتوكّل، يا صخرتى
> أمامك أبسط يديّ، فأعرف أنك تصغي وتسمع
> أحسّ بالتعب والعياء، ولكنك أنت تهدي سبيلي، وتصونني حين أسير
> ...



*كلام روعة جرجس 
امين يارب 
سلام يسوع معك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> [/center]
> *آمين الرب يبارك حياتك اختي...*
> *الصلاة رائعة...*​


*امين يارب
ميرسى لمرورك اخى
سلام يسوع معك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمرورك كليمو 
سلام يسوع معك
*​


----------



## mora22 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

كلام جميل يا ديدى
ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mora22 قال:


> كلام جميل يا ديدى
> ربنا يعوضك
> ​



*الاجمل مرورك يا مورا
ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر
سلام يسوع معك
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه الكلمات الرقيقة


----------



## DODY2010 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركوا وسيمع منكم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مايو 2019)

ما اجمل صلاتك-- الرب يسمع منك 
 اشكرك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 يوليو 2019)

ها انا نجسة الشفتين تنتة الروح والجسد في محضرك القدرس يا ربي والهي الحبيب يسوع المجيد من انا حتى اكون ابنة لك او حبيبتك فانا خاطئة بل اول الخطاة انا وانا خدامة عند قدميك اسكب طيبي يا نصيبي وادهن به رجليك متمنية ان احظى دواماً بملئ ناظريك واسعى ضعيفة خائرة القوى واستند عليك ياسندي وصخرتي ومنقذي انت فلكي للنجاة من هلاكي الابدي الذي استحقه ولكن ليس لبري بل لا يوجد ولا بار واحد على كل هذه الارض بل دي هي نعمتك ورحمتك وصلاحك اللامحدودين اللامشروطين


----------

